# remote Glassfish Library unverträglichkeit



## FINF_AW_Alex (10. Dez 2014)

Guten Morgen !

Ich habe einen Glassfish-Server 4.1(build13) auf einer zentral gehosteten Virtuellen Maschine(Win7) aufgesetzt und möchte mit meinem Arbeitskollegen darauf Applikationen deployen.

Auf dem Server läuft ausserdem noch ein SVN-Server und ein XAMMP aber ich glaube das hat mit dem Problem nichts zu tun.

Das ist nämlich folgendes: Solange wir keine Libraries dem Web-Projekt hinzufügen klappt alles super, aber sobald ich eine Library adde (JavaEE7API oder PrimeFaces5.0) lässt sich die Anwendung nicht mehr auf dem zentralen Server deployen und hängt abwechselnd beim distributing der war oder auch schonmal beim localen erstellen der war Datei.

Wenn ich dann der App wieder den localen Glassfish(4.1 Build13) zuweise klappt es mit dem deployen...


Weiss da jemand Rat? Wir versuchen jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen eine Lösung zu finden aber es klappt nicht wirklich.... :-(

Grüße Alex


----------

